# All gold used Daytons 13x7 $150 plus shipping



## nm575loc

4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

MAY I BE THE FIRST TO SAY...........GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE LOL


----------



## 8t4mc

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Surely there is an error here... 15k? Do the wheels come with a car included?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Wrapp them wheels back up and bring them out in 2075 or some shit...


----------



## 925rider

:420:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

real G's roll chinas


----------



## lone star

quit hattin' pay the boss to floss


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

THAT WILL LOOK GOOD ON MY $95,000 KANDY RED CAPRICE. :cheesy:


----------



## nm575loc

Do your math homies call Dayton these aint for broke fools Ballers only


----------



## lone star

thats what im talkin bout. tell these haters to quit hattin'. get yo paper then holla back yo


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THAT WILL LOOK GOOD ON MY $95,000 KANDY RED CAPRICE. :cheesy:


X2 LOL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Damn,

I thought the shit I sale on LIL was overpriced!

:wow:


----------



## FirmeJoe

Topic full of teh lolz


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

It is


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

FirmeJoe said:


> Topic full of teh lolz


move out my way fagget


----------



## Pop Top Regal

Shit, I just paypaled the 15k for them. A guy named JD said he will sent them asap.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Mr delgado! Come on down!!!! The price is RIght!!


----------



## nm575loc

Wrong guy


----------



## nm575loc

Wrong guy homie


----------



## DUKE

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


 Hey G does that include shipping


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Do it leak oil?


----------



## fool2

dis *****


----------



## nm575loc




----------



## nm575loc

$15K firm you pay shipping about $200


----------



## Skim

nicca said 15k lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Skim said:


> nicca said 15k lol


These wud look perfect on ur 63 lol he's basically giving them away at that price


----------



## nm575loc

It cost about $30K to build wheels like these fools


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

nm575loc said:


> It cost about $30K to build wheels like these fools


POST UP THE RECIEPT THEN. OR ATLEAST POST A PIC OF THE CAR YOU BUILT THEM FOR CUZ NOBODY SPENDS 30 GRAND ON SOME RIMS AND NO CAR TO PUT THEM ON.


----------



## BigPit903

Do they ride good?


----------



## 1SJESR

Pop Top Regal said:


> Shit, I just paypaled the 15k for them. A guy named JD said he will sent them asap.


LMAO! DEPOSIT CASH STRAIGHT TO A BANK ACCONT TOO?....

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SALE.... HIT US ALL UP ON HERE WHEN U GET YOUR 15K AND LET US ALL KNOW HOW THIS WHOLE THING WORKS OUT FOR U!


----------



## nm575loc

Like I said foo they where built in 97 & homies do have $200k impalas show shit dont know where your from .. Like 1961 impala game killa foo


----------



## Gorilla Bob

For the love of everything Natural... 5 Grand.. Tops Tops


----------



## lone star

nm575loc said:


> Like I said foo they where built in 97 & homies do have $200k impalas show shit dont know where your from .. Like 1961 impala game killa foo


tell them ****** dog, h4t3rz


----------



## MINT'Z

Dis ***** krazy


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Damn,

I thought asking $5,000 for these Five NOS Center Gold Dz with Dayton KOs and chips was a tad too much:




























:banghead:


----------



## el cuate-g

I got a set of gold 3 wing DAYTON knockoffs for those rims. $5000.00. Winners roll daytons.


----------



## nm575loc

Hell na


----------



## nm575loc




----------



## fool2

nm575loc said:


> It cost about $30K to build wheels like these fools



:roflmao:


----------



## 925rider

the money order has been made but was accidently made for 20k. Please cash
and take the 15k for the wheels and send back difference minus 10 percecnt for
your trouble. My shipper will be by to pick them up as soon as you recieve payment.

pm address for money order


----------



## warning

nm575loc said:


> $15K firm you pay shipping about $200


do they come with tires filled with cocaine?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

TOPIC REEKS OF STONEGRIPS.


----------



## warning

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> TOPIC REEKS OF STONEGRIPS.


x2


----------



## chingon68mex

I want some of the weed this foo smoking, fuck the wheels,


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


I would pay for the right price for new d's but those got rust on the spokes and green stuff around the nipples maybe when they were first engraved they were show status but now their clean for a daily rider good luck on your sale maybe take a zero off and they will move quicker


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

nm575loc said:


> View attachment 545475


THIS IS THE BEST PIC OF ALL. :rofl:


----------



## MR.GM84

SHOWS US PICKS OF THE GOLD BARS THAT WERE MELTED DOWN TO MAKE THESE RIMS AND THEN MAYBE YOU MIGHT FIND THAT KIND OF MONEY :drama:


----------



## nm575loc

Then buy some BOFO & hope off my post


----------



## fool2

GROUNDSHAKER said:


> I would pay for the right price for new d's but those got rust on the spokes and green stuff around the nipples maybe when they were first engraved they were show status but now their clean for a daily rider good luck on your sale maybe take a zero off and they will move quicker


even if they were freshly done. new d's are like $2200 aren't they? then a few grand for engraving and plating. looks like it would cost about 6k to have these wheels made brand new, or less :dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

warning said:


> do they come with tires filled with cocaine?


Lol...meff or heron prolly


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

chingon68mex said:


> I want some of the weed this foo smoking, fuck the wheels,


X2 passala wey...


----------



## fool2

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Lol...meff or heron prolly


in that case i'll take them :cheesy:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

warning said:


> do they come with tires filled with cocaine?


:roflmao:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Real Bosses Roll Z's

$2750 Brand New In The Box





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/2nzx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/2nzx.jpg/

Hit Me!


----------



## Skim

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub *show rims never rolled* $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.





COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS IS THE BEST PIC OF ALL. :rofl:












never rolled? looks like theres been tires as well as dirty clothes on these hoes


----------



## maximus63

Reminds me of the emails from Nigerians:banghead: :rimshot:


----------



## nm575loc

z's lmao foo that's trash DAYTON


----------



## fool2

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Real Bosses Roll Z's
> 
> $2750 Brand New In The Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Me!


clean as fuck :yes: you should get a better close up pic of the ko's


----------



## lone star

U have to consider the cost of making them. That being said. One can order a set of chrome 88s. Tell dayton to take them apart, send to engrave then send to electroplate of el paso or any other top notch plater for gold (since dayton doesn gold anymore)....and then send back to dayton to assemble. All that plus shipping would be probably half of what you are asking....throw in 2gs more if u want to drive and deliver yourself for each step.......or you can take some used 88s and have someone engrave and get em plated and send to a china distributer and reassemble for half of half of your asking price. Nawmeen?


----------



## dameon

ebay homie and get ready to ship international that the only way to get a buyer.


----------



## nm575loc

Your a joke :finger:


----------



## warning

fool2 said:


> in that case i'll take them :cheesy:


you can take the2 wiff meff, ill take the heron. :h5:


----------



## nm575loc

Call electro plate of ep & get @ me you'll never oferd it foo


----------



## Robert =woody65=

i got this for 2500.00






:yes:13x7 72s just redone


----------



## nm575loc

So everyones got those foo


----------



## fool2

nm575loc said:


> So everyones got those foo


so you mark your up 12.5 grand for the engraving even though yours are dirty and old and used and missing the4 ko's?


----------



## fool2

lone star said:


> or you can take some used 88s and have someone engrave and get em plated and send to a china distributer and reassemble for half of half of your asking price. Nawmeen?


i think imma do that wiff my 72's :nicoderm:


----------



## 70monte805

On my way to the coinstar. :ugh:


----------



## lone star

nm575loc said:


> Call electro plate of ep & get @ me you'll never oferd it foo


Did you mean afford? Or offered?


----------



## Skim

Robert =woody65= said:


> i got this for 2500.00
> View attachment 545557
> :yes:13x7 72s just redone


are u sure those are 72's?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fool2 said:


> clean as fuck :yes: you should get a better close up pic of the ko's


They're the real deal bro!

Gary has some nice stuff.


----------



## JustPosting

nm575loc said:


> It cost about $30K to build wheels like these fools


you do know that they still make daytons, right? 



nm575loc said:


> View attachment 545475


this is how you kept them? :roflmao: your picture does not help your cause. 




nm575loc said:


> Your a joke :finger:


:roflmao:


----------



## cut_six_tre

Robert =woody65= said:


> i got this for 2500.00
> View attachment 545557
> :yes:13x7 72s just redone


88's


----------



## MinieMe209

These are some clean rims I saw them in person at a show a while back! The homie forgot to tell you guys they're made out of 24k pure gold! The gold alone is worth over 900k so at 15k for the set is a steal! His loss your gain!


----------



## cut_six_tre

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


crack kills.. homie trippin off them shrums:420:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Hmmm..... nm575loc = MM ?


----------



## regal ryda

Minieme209 said:


> These are some clean rims I saw them in person at a show a while back! The homie forgot to tell you guys they're made out of 24k pure gold! The gold alone is worth over 900k so at 15k for the set is a steal! His loss your gain!


then he may wanna melt them hoes back down and cash himself out


----------



## westcoastlowrider

nm575loc said:


> Your a joke :finger:


----------



## MinieMe209

regal ryda said:


> then he may wanna melt them hoes back down and cash himself out


Nah I can see the homie trying to help out the community, we need more people like him, I just put my Regal on CL for 88k as soon as it's gone, and it will be, Imma jump on these rims!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Robert =woody65= said:


> i got this for 2500.00
> View attachment 545557
> :yes:13x7 72s just redone


Them hunna'z


----------



## elcoshiloco

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


Any rust?


----------



## rivman

Bahahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

reminds me of seeing craigslist adds for old dirty boltons for a grand :rimshot:


----------



## johnnie65

Sorry homie. Actual gold in the market not worth what these rims weigh. Goo luck on sale though. Hard to sell when all 4 not da same.


----------



## nm575loc

There all the same foo but the 5th one is 72 all gold engraved the same


----------



## nm575loc

CoupeDTS said:


> reminds me of seeing craigslist adds for old dirty boltons for a grand :rimshot:


 Don't hate cause yours 83 is trash & worth $2500 on Ebay "wangster"


----------



## Skim

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Them hunna'z


look more like 88z


----------



## low4ever

OMG, lol. Too funny....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

I can get a set of 72s and take them apart and engrave them more..and all gold for less then that..about 9 grand less..lol:facepalm:


----------



## homie

dam!...what a great price at 15k.....i only have 17000 saved up....will you take that?...pm me if interesteduffin:


----------



## APACHERX3

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn,
> 
> I thought asking $5,000 for these Five NOS Center Gold Dz with Dayton KOs and chips was a tad too much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:


wish i woulda never sold em!


----------



## LURCH63

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> MAY I BE THE FIRST TO SAY...........GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE LOL


This^^^^^


----------



## CoupeDTS

nm575loc said:


> Don't hate cause yours 83 is trash & worth $2500 on Ebay "wangster"


YOU dont hate and make yourself look dumber than you already look, open your eyes, the market has spoken, either come off that rediculous price or keep getting bashed and made a fool of and talking shit back to the people you are trying to sell too. Good sales plan btw, let me know how that works out for ya. Oh, we have something called berating a mod on here which is a bannable offense, with 2 clicks i can play king dingaling internet "wangster" (lol nice sp) and wipeout your name completely and leave you to selling on ebay. Be nice itll get you further, GANGSTAAAA, ask roadstar robinson

real winner to real winner


----------



## CoupeDTS

Homie of mine has center golds from the mid 90s, seriously have never seen tires, no pieces of tires left on the rim bead, kept in boxes not thrown in trunks, and cant even get 1500 for them on here. Another guy around here has new all golds for 3k that wont sell. Starting to see why 15k is hilarious to people on here?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Cant take plating off ........


----------



## rolldawg213

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> wish i woulda never sold em!


:no:


----------



## 817.TX.

13 @ m st levas!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX

15K DAMMM YOUR PRICES ARE HIGH


----------



## JustPosting

how much without the engraving? :drama:


----------



## Peezy_420

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


trade for a cutlass? ..80% bodywork complete, just needs paint.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

COULD I WRITE THESE OFF MY TAXES?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

15,000 shipped and its a deal homie come on..........:x:


----------



## MinieMe209

BrownAzt3ka said:


> 15,000 shipped and its a deal homie come on..........:x:


15k without shipping don't try to rip the homie off with 200 for the shipping he's already taking a big loss letting them go for this price!


----------



## fool2

Minieme209 said:


> 15k without shipping don't try to rip the homie off with 200 for the shipping he's already taking a big loss letting them go for this price!


you betta believe he ain't spending money on no boxies either. he's just gonna wrap them in some old wranglers


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

SNOOTY FOX said:


> 15K DAMMM YOUR PRICES ARE HIGH


yep...they didnt even cost that much when they were made


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CAN YOU ATLEAST THROW THE TIRES IN?? OR IS THAT A EXTRA $10GS


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## Big Hollywood

I got half on 'em, who wants to split them and go half on them thangs?


----------



## MR.59

Pop Top Regal said:


> Shit, I just paypaled the 15k for them. A guy named JD said he will sent them asap.


then you got scamed
the REAL jd took bank deposits


----------



## El Callejero

How much shipped to madagascar??? :dunno: :werd:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> then you got scamed
> the REAL jd took bank deposits


Bwahahahahha


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> YOU dont hate and make yourself look dumber than you already look, open your eyes, the market has spoken, either come off that rediculous price or keep getting bashed and made a fool of and talking shit back to the people you are trying to sell too. Good sales plan btw, let me know how that works out for ya. Oh, we have something called berating a mod on here which is a bannable offense, with 2 clicks i can play king dingaling internet "wangster" (lol nice sp) and wipeout your name completely and leave you to selling on ebay. Be nice itll get you further, GANGSTAAAA, ask roadstar robinson
> 
> real winner to real winner


Hey now.. lets not start dropping names lol


----------



## MUFASA

I gots 14,999.99 :scrutinize:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Bet tomorrow he conveniently finds a guy willing to pay full price...


----------



## 13OZKAR

El Callejero said:


> How much shipped to madagascar??? :dunno: :werd:


----------



## MINT'Z

15k ...you should have atleast left the tires mounted on them


----------



## BIG RED

MINT'Z said:


> 15k ...you should have atleast left the tires mounted on them


Green growths on your gold spokes ain't cheap homie


----------



## MINT'Z

BIG RED said:


> Green growths on your gold spokes ain't cheap homie


QFT


----------



## KAKALAK

MUFASA said:


> I gots 14,999.99 :scrutinize:


but does your car hop?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Real Bosses Roll Z's
> 
> $2750 Brand New In The Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Me!



:cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Minieme209 said:


> 15k without shipping don't try to rip the homie off with 200 for the shipping he's already taking a big loss letting them go for this price!


:bowrofl: "my lost is you're gane"......


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Bwahhahahahahaha:rofl::roflmao:thet knickkaa said 15k


----------



## westcoastlowrider

El Callejero said:


> How much shipped to madagascar??? :dunno: :werd:


:roflmao:


----------



## homie

so would 17000 be ok?...i dont have 15000:dunno:


----------



## homie

817.TX. said:


> 13 @ m st levas!! :nicoderm:


lil beeker?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

man that sucks.... i would soo totally buy these if i lived there...:banghead: 


wait.............. where are you from?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

HEY LIL FAM HIT ME UP. I GOT THESE FOR SAIL TOO.








IMPORTED FROM CHINA WITH SKILLED CHINESE HANDS. NOT FAT LAZY AMERICAN HANDS THAT TAKE MONTHS TO BUILD. YOU DONT HV TO WAIT MONTHS FOR THESE. I HAVE A SHIPMENT CONTAINER COMING IN EVERYDAY!!!!!!!
HOLLA AT YOUR BOY. THESES ARE ALL CHROME. THEY WILL LOOK GOOD ON ANY CAR. NO, THEY DONT COME WITH "MEXICAN" ETCH A SKETCH ON THEM. NOR DO THEY HAVE PISS "MADAGASCAR" YELLOW TINT.
IM ONLY ASKING $7000.00 (USD) FOR THESE BAD BOYS. THE CHROME IS IN GOOD CONDITION. IT JUST HAS THAT CUSTOM "WEATHERED" LOOK TO THEM. ACT NOW FOR THESE ONE-OF-A-KIND BADBOYS.


----------



## D-Cheeze

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HEY LIL FAM HIT ME UP. I GOT THESE FOR SAIL TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPORTED FROM CHINA WITH SKILLED CHINESE HANDS. NOT FAT LAZY AMERICAN HANDS THAT TAKE MONTHS TO BUILD. YOU DONT HV TO WAIT MONTHS FOR THESE. I HAVE A SHIPMENT CONTAINER COMING IN EVERYDAY!!!!!!!
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY. THESES ARE ALL CHROME. THEY WILL LOOK GOOD ON ANY CAR. NO, THEY DONT COME WITH "MEXICAN" ETCH A SKETCH ON THEM. NOR DO THEY HAVE PISS "MADAGASCAR" YELLOW TINT.
> IM ONLY ASKING $7000.00 (USD) FOR THESE BAD BOYS. THE CHROME IS IN GOOD CONDITION. IT JUST HAS THAT CUSTOM "WEATHERED" LOOK TO THEM. ACT NOW FOR THESE ONE-OF-A-KIND BADBOYS.


wow thats cheap ....i guess you taking off a few grand do to the broken ear on one of the k/o's ...killer deal

wish i had enough lunch monies :wow:


----------



## mac2lac

:facepalm:hahahaha....wtf!!! i have some triple gold D's for 11,500 if they going for these prices....obo!!! :rofl:


----------



## carmar634

:buttkick: trying to refinance my house to get these bitches!!! lol


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

This dumb fuck is on a good one !


----------



## mac2lac

going to sell my car to buy these wheels!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

D-Cheeze said:


> wow thats cheap ....i guess you taking off a few grand do to the broken ear on one of the k/o's ...killer deal
> 
> wish i had enough lunch monies :wow:


:yessad:
i really dont need to sail them. i might just keep them for my glasshouse. and up the price.  and dont worry lil homie, one day you will get your game up. :h5:


----------



## el cuate-g

was the batch from 1/23/97 special?


----------



## sixonebubble

That's the day the planets aligned. *Planetary Alignment 1-23 1997*


----------



## MINT'Z

That's not green on the spokes ..that's called patenia don't clean it off it makes old worthless junk worth a ton of money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Damn ....been through this thread twice already...Still trying to figure out what car these things come with. :banghead:


----------



## T.R.O.A.E

THESE WHEELS R SICK BRO BUT WHAT'S UP WITH THE PRICE U DEFINITELY HAVE A TYPING ERROR OR DOES A CAR COME WITH THEM?


----------



## nm575loc

$$$$15k $$$$ Daytons ALL GOLD


----------



## nm575loc




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

nm575loc said:


> $$$$15k $$$$ Daytons ALL GOLD


EY COMPA TENGO $15K *PESOS*...... :naughty:


----------



## vouges17

*would you take a check? *


----------



## warning

LostInSanPedro said:


> Bet tomorrow he conveniently finds a guy willing to pay full price...


Like that guy selling that truck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

If they don't include a car,them mofos better be solid 24K.Not just plated....Better be able to make at least 10 Run-Dmc chains from em.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Do they leak? I'm interested


----------



## nm575loc

No leaks seals are like new


----------



## JustPosting

MINT'Z said:


> That's not green on the spokes ..that's called *patenia *don't clean it off it makes old worthless junk worth a ton of money


oh shit, now skim is going to swoop them up for sure hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this got to be booyaa63 playin around lol


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

all these MODERHATERS in here leaving comments and shit. but my caprice topic gets deleted. :guns:


----------



## brn2ridelo

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HEY LIL FAM HIT ME UP. I GOT THESE FOR SAIL TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPORTED FROM CHINA WITH SKILLED CHINESE HANDS. NOT FAT LAZY AMERICAN HANDS THAT TAKE MONTHS TO BUILD. YOU DONT HV TO WAIT MONTHS FOR THESE. I HAVE A SHIPMENT CONTAINER COMING IN EVERYDAY!!!!!!!
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY. THESES ARE ALL CHROME. THEY WILL LOOK GOOD ON ANY CAR. NO, THEY DONT COME WITH "MEXICAN" ETCH A SKETCH ON THEM. NOR DO THEY HAVE PISS "MADAGASCAR" YELLOW TINT.
> IM ONLY ASKING $7000.00 (USD) FOR THESE BAD BOYS. THE CHROME IS IN GOOD CONDITION. IT JUST HAS THAT CUSTOM "WEATHERED" LOOK TO THEM. ACT NOW FOR THESE ONE-OF-A-KIND BADBOYS.


I got about $6000 on an EBT card will you take that shipped


----------



## supersporting88

I don't know where this guy is at, but too bad he is too far


----------



## nm575loc

New Mexico foo


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

brn2ridelo said:


> I got about $6000 on an EBT card will you take that shipped


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!! BUT IM KEEPING 1 K.O. AND 2 TIRES. DEAL?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

supersporting88 said:


> I don't know where this guy is at, but too bad he is too far





nm575loc said:


> New Mexico foo


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nm575loc

COPS_ON_PAYROLL;15974338 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAtrHAHAHAHAHAHA


 That's why your caprice topic got erased cause they suck & worth no $$$ foo So hop off my post with your trash.. Go look @ your car & laugh foo


----------



## Skim

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> all these MODERHATERS in here leaving comments and shit. but my caprice topic gets deleted. :guns:


HAMMER HATIN!


----------



## MinieMe209

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> all these MODERHATERS in here leaving comments and shit. but my caprice topic gets deleted. :guns:


Awe man I thought you had it deleted cuz it was sold! So you still have it? I should have all the cash by next week!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Aye word is these wheels are from eazy-e' secret stash. He bought them off too $hort and he had them built from slick ricks gold chains melted down.

All these broke fools mad they can't afford a history lesson, too many hatters.

This is history here :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS

nominated post for newsletter


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

I jus got a fuckin migrane trying to figure out how the fuck this jabroney thinks he gonna get 15k for some wheels i wouldnt even put on my daily bucket get the fuck out if here with that shit


----------



## down79

beautiful Wheels :thumbsup:Good luck on the sale


----------



## rivman

Jabroney. Lol!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

spent my whole lunch time going through this topic. lol good stuff! :drama:


----------



## El Callejero

I'll give U 2 Rolls & A 24K Holder for free & I'll go pick these wheels up since u in the 575 ??? :dunno: Or make like a toilet & eat shit


----------



## westcoastlowrider

nm575loc said:


> That's why your caprice topic got erased cause they suck & worth no $$$ foo So hop off my post with your trash.. Go look @ your car & laugh foo


Bwuahahahaha is this guy foreal?? Where's eBay I mean typical joto stereotype with an Eazy e comment when u need him!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Aye word is these wheels are from eazy-e' secret stash. He bought them off too $hort and he had them built from slick ricks gold chains melted down.
> 
> All these broke fools mad they can't afford a history lesson, too many hatters.
> 
> This is history here :nicoderm:


Yeah these where actually in the trunk of the Eazy e tre and I sold them to this fool for 14k


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

westcoastlowrider said:


> Bwuahahahaha is this guy foreal?? Where's eBay I mean typical joto stereotype with an Eazy e comment when u need him!


homie i aint trippin, im sittin back enjoyin the california sunshine doing my thing and watchin and laughin at the haters hate cuz they dont got what i got, so whats the next best thing for them to do? Is to try to hate and bring it down which aint gonna work 



westcoastlowrider said:


> Yeah these where actually in the trunk of the Eazy e tre and I sold them to this fool for 14k


simon!!

real lowrider history!!!

you have the holy grail :worship:

wait till I bust this motherfucker out, and put them 15k wheels on it..game changer!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> homie i aint trippin, im sittin back enjoyin the california sunshine doing my thing and watchin and laughin at the haters hate cuz they dont got what i got, so whats the next best thing for them to do? Is to try to hate and bring it down which aint gonna work
> 
> 
> simon!!
> 
> real lowrider history!!!
> 
> you have the holy grail :worship:
> 
> wait till I bust this motherfucker out, and put them 15k wheels on it..game changer!!



:bowrofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

im surprised this topic made it to page 9... usually the seller would realize he's a ra-tard and then stop posting after page 2...


----------



## FirmeJoe

BrownAzt3ka said:


> im surprised this topic made it to page 9... usually the seller would realize he's a ra-tard and then stop posting after page 2...


Nikka trying to get that paper son


----------



## nm575loc

You fools are on here crying about real all gold Daytons for $15k I could imagine if I post my car you fools will shit your self where you sit lame mofos.. All you so called lowrider fools on here half your car is China parts so i think you foos stuck on China prices.


----------



## DJLATIN

Someone bust out the $15,000 dictionary. :facepalm:


lone star said:


> Did you mean afford? Or offered?


----------



## DJLATIN

just post up yo' ride and show these boyz how it be done noumsayin' slick


nm575loc said:


> You fools are on here crying about real all gold Daytons for $15k I could imagine if I post my car you fools will shit your self where you sit lame mofos.. All you so called lowrider fools on here half your car is China parts so i think you foos stuck on China prices.


----------



## blackcherry 84

DJLATIN said:


> just post up yo' ride and show these boyz how it be done noumsayin' slick


X2!
Game Killa dont even got close to 15k wheels on it, I can just imagine what this bozo's ride must look like :drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> homie i aint trippin, im sittin back enjoyin the california sunshine doing my thing and watchin and laughin at the haters hate cuz they dont got what i got, so whats the next best thing for them to do? Is to try to hate and bring it down which aint gonna work
> 
> 
> simon!!
> 
> real lowrider history!!!
> 
> you have the holy grail :worship:
> 
> wait till I bust this motherfucker out, and put them 15k wheels on it..game changer!!


Tyler perry or Eazy e's dad??? What happened big worm went from a 61 rag to a 4 door caprice?


----------



## El Callejero

blackcherry 84 said:


> X2!
> Game Killa dont even got close to 15k wheels on it, I can just imagine what this bozo's ride must look like :drama:


Bet he has a 4 door Caddy :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG RED

westcoastlowrider said:


> Tyler perry or Eazy e's dad??? What happened big worm went from a 61 rag to a 4 door caprice?


Dre once sold nwa albums out of the trunk. Big worm had to have it :yes:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

westcoastlowrider said:


> Tyler perry or Eazy e's dad??? What happened big worm went from a 61 rag to a 4 door caprice?


aye you must be clueless and blinded by the fame, this bad ranfla is gary colemans. I don't wanna drop any history lessons, but gary coleman is the one who fronted eazy-e and freeway rick coke on the low. without gary coleman, there would be no ruthless records, no eazy-e..eazy-e would be teaching karate to paraplegics on a cruise ship in the tropics right about now.

aye and big worm is a 4 door cause its a recession, fool can't even buy a proper outfit. ese not everyone can sell drugs and ball like us and own HISTORY.

and to the vato with the 15k wheels, these broke fools on here never made 15k in their entire lives..do you big homie fuck these levas



BIG RED said:


> Dre once sold nwa albums out of the trunk. Big worm had to have it


simon!!

aye carnal how does this fool own the first lowrider EVER, and not know that!!

vato needs to stop writing checks and get a libary card to read up and be educated on HISTORY


----------



## MINT'Z

Would you take any less then 15000 maybe say 1000


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> You fools are on here crying about real all gold Daytons for $15k I could imagine if I post my car you fools will shit your self where you sit lame mofos.. All you so called lowrider fools on here half your car is China parts so i think you foos stuck on China prices.


yo scary ass aint gonna post shit. 2009 wiff ony 32 post GTFO troll


----------



## nm575loc

FirmeJoe said:


> yo scary ass aint gonna post shit. 2009 wiff ony 32 post GTFO troll


 You want me 2 be like you on here every day posting my opinion on vatos post your straight bitch vija joe


----------



## westcoastlowrider

nm575loc said:


> You want me 2 be like you on here every day posting my opinion on vatos post your straight bitch vija joe


Post up pics of ur ride homie that u say is worth so much


----------



## DJLATIN

and it better not be a goddamn g-body. :facepalm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

SAY BRO WHATS YOUR PAYPAL INFO I WANT THOSE WHEELS BRO! :nicoderm:$15K


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


SAY BRO PM YOUR PAYPAL INFO I WANT THIS WHEELS JUST WON A INSURANCE SETTLEMENT BRO $450,000 CASH MONEY


----------



## DJLATIN

ballin'!


Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY BRO PM YOUR PAYPAL INFO I WANT THIS WHEELS JUST WON A INSURANCE SETTLEMENT BRO $450,000 CASH MONEY


----------



## CoupeDTS

Nm575 is an area code in new mexico, your posts 2 years ago you were trying to buy a 61 impala or whatever, if you hit any shows I guarantee there's pics of your car on here already, but if you're gonna put down everyone on this site you better show some heat cuz there's pleeeeenty of high dollar cars on this site, some even posting in this topic, and the basement already has your attention making this topic possibly legendary so you better have something worth well over 50gs and pics or your gettin run off here as a clown


----------



## CoupeDTS

nm575loc said:


> You want me 2 be like you on here every day posting my opinion on vatos post your straight bitch vija joe


Actually.....  you ARE on here everyday, now, posting your opinion on all of us vatos 

Welcome to the family


----------



## CoupeDTS

MINT'Z said:


> Would you take any less then 15000 maybe say 1000


You need to start a fundraiser for your family that got burned in your lowrider and save up all that money then disappear and blow it on these wheels


----------



## DJLATIN

:rimshot:


CoupeDTS said:


> You need to start a fundraiser for your family that got burned in your lowrider and save up all that money then disappear and blow it on these wheels


----------



## supersporting88

DJLATIN said:


> and it better not be a goddamn g-body. :facepalm:


There is nothing wrong with a gbody on Daytons :angry:, but mine are not $15,000 all golds


----------



## Mr.Brown

fool2 said:


> you betta believe he ain't spending money on no boxies either. he's just gonna wrap them in some old wranglers


 That's too funny! :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN

he's flaunting like he has some high dollar lowrider that will make everyone bowdown. a g-body no matter how much $ you put into it will just be a g-body. don't get me wrong, i like regals and have owned quite a few along with a couple gn's but i want to see what $15,000 rims go on.


supersporting88 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a gbody on Daytons :angry:, but mine are not $15,000 all golds


----------



## lone one

15000.oo=bullshit topic strtd by a buster:guns:


----------



## 898949

nm575loc said:


> You fools are on here crying about real all gold Daytons for $15k I could imagine if I post my car you fools will shit your self where you sit lame mofos.. All you so called lowrider fools on here half your car is China parts so i think you foos stuck on China prices.



If everyone is a so called lowrider on here then id like to see what a ''real'' lowrider looks like then.:rofl:.post your car up.


----------



## Skim

DJLATIN said:


> he's flaunting like he has some high dollar lowrider that will make everyone bowdown. a g-body no matter how much $ you put into it will just be a g-body. don't get me wrong, i like regals and have owned quite a few along with a couple gn's but i want to see what $15,000 rims go on.


dis ***** had to throw them Grand Nationals in there to ward off any potential regal haters lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

3 days & still :rofl:lol:roflmao: @ 15k an the bish tht think they worth said amount:facepalm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL *FADED *DAYTONS WORTH 15K.


FIXED:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN

:naughty:


Skim said:


> dis ***** had to throw them Grand Nationals in there to ward off any potential regal haters lol


----------



## SPOOK82

:facepalm: those Dz look used and abused 
ive never heard of any Dz going for that price


----------



## rivman

This topic will never end! Love it. LOL!!


----------



## sixonebubble

He might have better luck parting out those rims. If everyone buys one spoke each, $35.38 per spoke, he'll make his $15Gs.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

sixonebubble said:


> He might have better luck parting out those rims. If everyone buys one spoke each, $35.38 per spoke, he'll make his $15Gs.


got damn them would be spendy spokes


----------



## jdog78

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


 when did daytonas become daytons? dam that must be some good shit


----------



## CoupeDTS

Raffle, $150 spots


----------



## fool2

El Callejero said:


> Bet he has a 4 door Caddy :scrutinize:


that's racist


----------



## fool2

brn2ridelo said:


> I got about $6000 on an EBT card will you take that shipped


nice whip


----------



## littlerascle59

nm575loc said:


> $15K firm you pay shipping about $200


Pm your info, money in hand real talk homie. :worship:
Deez other fools don't have any lunch monies. Dem rims are for bosses, don't pay no mind to these hatters mayne. Those who know about these rims just know, those who don't are looking real stupid right about now. :roflmao:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

nm575loc said:


> That's why your caprice topic got erased cause they suck & worth no $$$ foo So hop off my post with your trash.. Go look @ your car & laugh foo


POST UP YOUR CAR GIT.



Skim said:


> HAMMER HATIN!


 I BLAME TOPPED_DOG



Minieme209 said:


> Awe man I thought you had it deleted cuz it was sold! So you still have it? I should have all the cash by next week!


:no:  :guns:


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> You want me 2 be like you on here every day posting my opinion on vatos post your straight bitch vija joe


You mad and scary post yo car or stfu


----------



## MR.59

MINT'Z said:


> 15k ...you should have atleast left the tires mounted on them


tires were mounted on tem at one time, check the inside lips


----------



## MINT'Z

MR.59 said:


> tires were mounted on tem at one time, check the inside lips


I know that's why I said that lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

Adapters aren't universal, they have a super small bolt pattern, either they were on a cavalier or beretta.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Definatly used & faded to shit gold:facepalm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> Adapters aren't universal, they have a super small bolt pattern, either they were on a cavalier or beretta.


X2 look like 5x4.5 or 5x115


----------



## MUFASA

Fuckn fuckface ignored my offer of 14,999.99 


Gl w the sale jackass !


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

MUFASA said:


> Fuckn fuckface ignored my offer of 14,999.99
> 
> 
> Gl w the sale jackass !


COMMENTS LIKE THAT IS GONNA GET THIS TOPIC DELETED. :nono:


----------



## MUFASA

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> COMMENTS LIKE THAT IS GONNA GET THIS TOPIC DELETED. :nono:


what, what I say ?


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## sixonebubble

MUFASA said:


> Fuckn fuckface ignored my offer of 14,999.99
> 
> 
> Gl w the sale jackass !


Y u mad? The seller specifically said $15K FIRM!
LMFAO


----------



## MUFASA

sixonebubble said:


> Y u mad? The seller specifically said $15K FIRM!
> LMFAO


Apperently he was willing to go a penny less. I was pmd his paypal info :nicoderm:


----------



## el cuate-g

I dont know why he is not interested on my gold dayton 5gs knockoffs to complete the set. Buy them and jack up the price to $25,000.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

MUFASA said:


> what, what I say ?


ITS NOT WHAT YOU SAID ITS WHAT YOU TYPED. :guns:


----------



## MUFASA

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ITS NOT WHAT YOU SAID ITS WHAT YOU TYPED. :guns:


Jackass, or fuckface ?? :dunno:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

MUFASA said:


> Jackass, or fuckface ?? :dunno:


"GLWS" :twak:


----------



## supersporting88

DJLATIN said:


> he's flaunting like he has some high dollar lowrider that will make everyone bowdown. a g-body no matter how much $ you put into it will just be a g-body. don't get me wrong, i like regals and have owned quite a few along with a couple gn's but i want to see what $15,000 rims go on.


This....









and bump for a great deal


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR $15000.oo used/faded daytons


----------



## A192726

What the fuck did these come off of the space ship?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

lmao holy chetos, if i buy these and can u chop up the other rim so i can pit in my 5th wheel??


----------



## Pop Top Regal

I've got some China wires with Dayton spokes, Luxor adapters, and Crown spinners for 27,000k. You know there are good cause I'm asking 27K!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

this fool never came back. go figure.


----------



## MinieMe209

DJLATIN said:


> this fool never came back. go figure.


Under THAT screen name :ninja:. .


----------



## DJLATIN

Minieme209 said:


> Under THAT screen name :ninja:. .


he's logged on right now but won't even reply since he's been called out to upload a picture of his bucket.


----------



## nm575loc

I have no g body puro impala homie 61 bubble


----------



## FirmeJoe

DJLATIN said:


> he's logged on right now but won't even reply since he's been called out to upload a picture of his bucket.


Scary ass talked like he just bought easy e's sixfo :facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> I have no g body puro impala homie 61 bubble


Post it and quit being scary you said it put us to shame


----------



## MinieMe209

nm575loc said:


> I have no g body puro impala homie 61 bubble


How much you asking for the 61? 2.5M?


----------



## MUFASA

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> "GLWS" :twak:


 im still learning the ropes :happysad:


----------



## FirmeJoe

Minieme209 said:


> How much you asking for the 61? 2.5M?


He got it fo 5 mil cuz them bubbles are as rare as teh daytons he sellin


----------



## DJLATIN

post the pics up


nm575loc said:


> I have no g body puro impala homie 61 bubble


----------



## DJLATIN

:roflmao:


Minieme209 said:


> How much you asking for the 61? 2.5M?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

He scurd.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

nm575loc said:


> I have no g body puro impala homie 61 bubble


Pics of the 61


----------



## DJLATIN

hold up...


StingrayJoe said:


> He got it fo 5 mil cuz them bubbles are as rare as teh daytons he sellin


----------



## FirmeJoe

DJLATIN said:


> hold up...


:angry: lets focus on teh task at hand


----------



## DJLATIN

i'm going to make a t-shirt with your noggin on it and the stingray. :buttkick: and wear that motherfucker to the next carshow.


FirmeJoe said:


> :angry: lets focus on teh task at hand


----------



## FirmeJoe

Bet teh bubble top sixfo got engraved in 97 and havent seened teh road since so it probably only had teh usual road wear and tear :wow:


----------



## FirmeJoe

DJLATIN said:


> i'm going to make a t-shirt with your noggin on it and the stingray. :buttkick: and wear that motherfucker to the next carshow.


Bitch you cant do that shit by sunday


----------



## DJLATIN

i got the hook up on t-shirts. :naughty: 






FirmeJoe said:


> Bitch you cant do that shit by sunday


----------



## MinieMe209

DJLATIN said:


> i got the hook up on t-shirts. :naughty:


Robledo?


----------



## DJLATIN

get this on a black t-shirt. saaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssss! y ponle mas saaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss!!


----------



## DJLATIN

i said t-shirts, not wedding dresses. :rimshot:


Minieme209 said:


> Robledo?


----------



## DJLATIN

now back to topic, can we please see pictures of that multimilliondollar '61 bubbletop?


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

***** said plus shipping..


----------



## DJLATIN

we're still waiting....


nm575loc said:


> You fools are on here crying about real all gold Daytons for $15k _*I could imagine if I post my car*_ you fools will shit your self where you sit lame mofos.. All you so called lowrider fools on here half your car is China parts so i think you foos stuck on China prices.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

TTT FOR THE HOMIE TRYING TO SELL THESE PAGE 13


----------



## 898949

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 546506


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

RIMS


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## david82

FirmeJoe said:


> Post it and quit being scary you said it put us to shame


This guy is on Google right now downloading a picture


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Skim said:


> dis ***** had to throw them Grand Nationals in there to ward off any potential regal haters lol


:roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Is the asking price truly $15,ooo.00?

If so...Have you taken them to a scrap yard AFTER the gold has been stripped off?

Im sure the gold will net you like $25,000...

And the scrap will get you at least $14.00 a hundred.

So lets do the math...

$25,ooo in gold and the scrap...

will be close to $10.00..






SHUT THE FUCK UP...







AND SLICE YOUR NECK BITCH.


----------



## 13OZKAR

I WILL BUY EM ONLY IF 4 OF THESE 24K REAL GOLD COINS COME WITH EM






... THEY WOULD MAKE SWEET KO CHIPS!!!!


----------



## FirmeJoe

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 546505
> 
> 
> get this on a black t-shirt. saaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssss! y ponle mas saaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss!!


:angry: dis aint off topic bish.......i do look :boink:


----------



## bluebyrd86

Pm sent


----------



## FLA813DOVER

str8 from daytons website

13x7Chrome72​$1568*13x7Gold Center72$2414*13x7All Gold72$2831*13x7Chrome88$1708*13x7Gold Center88$2786*​13x7All Gold88$3206*13x7Chrome100$1708*13x7Gold Center100$2786*​13x7All Gold100$3206*14x7Chrome72$1568*14x7Gold Center72$2414*​14x7All Gold72$2831*14x7Chrome100$1708*14x7Gold Center100$2786*​14x7All Gold100$3206**pricing does not include shipping, call for quote 


----------



## FLA813DOVER

http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/dayton_lowrider.htm?WSCam=Site


----------



## wheelspecialists

FLA813DOVER said:


> str8 from daytons website
> 
> 13x7Chrome72​$1568*13x7Gold Center72$2414*13x7All Gold72$2831*13x7Chrome88$1708*13x7Gold Center88$2786*​13x7All Gold88$3206*13x7Chrome100$1708*13x7Gold Center100$2786*​13x7All Gold100$3206*14x7Chrome72$1568*14x7Gold Center72$2414*​14x7All Gold72$2831*14x7Chrome100$1708*14x7Gold Center100$2786*​14x7All Gold100$3206**pricing does not include shipping, call for quote 



Funny thing is gold plating is way cheaper than that anywhere else, unless that is for the set. 13" outers $180-200 ea, hub $90 ea, spokes $210 X100, nips x100 $175, ko $40 ea

And add about $100-150 more for clearcoat that dayton never did anyway that makes the wheels last twice as long and your talking waaayy less money then this set.

Engraving maybe $1500


----------



## DJLATIN

:fool2:


FirmeJoe said:


> :angry: dis aint off topic bish.......i do look :boink:


----------



## CoupeDTS

You guys are all stupid. You're sitting here proving 5 all gold daytons from dayton costs $3,750 plus another $1,500 for engraving plus shipping would actually cost under $5,500 you're all stupid clowns that drive gbodys. Real riders roll used daytons from the 90s and pay $15,000 not a penny less, plus $200 shipping. Plus the price of new adapters cuz you don't drive a Lumina.

Y'all just can't afford to be ripped off at this level that's what's up!! Step your game up. This ain't no JD rip off, ain't no $1500 cheapo zenith ripoff, this is big time and big time riders get ripped off 10gs not a penny less


----------



## BIG RED

Lumina :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN

:inout:


----------



## 817.TX.

Trolledowned!! :nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> You guys are all stupid. You're sitting here proving 5 all gold daytons from dayton costs $3,750 plus another $1,500 for engraving plus shipping would actually cost under $5,500 you're all stupid clowns that drive gbodys. Real riders roll used daytons from the 90s and pay $15,000 not a penny less, plus $200 shipping. Plus the price of new adapters* cuz you don't drive a Lumina.
> *
> Y'all just can't afford to be ripped off at this level that's what's up!! Step your game up. This ain't no JD rip off, ain't no $1500 cheapo zenith ripoff, this is big time and big time riders get ripped off 10gs not a penny less





BIG RED said:


> Lumina :rofl: :rofl:





Bwahhahahahahaha:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## homie

carmar634 said:


> :buttkick: trying to refinance my house to get these bitches!!! lol


bwhahahhaha


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

quick someone sell me their lumina


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

ONE8SEVEN said:


> quick someone sell me their lumina


:nono:
luminas from teh 90's go for $500,000 sucka!


----------



## Lowkotex

:facepalm::inout:


----------



## DJLATIN

Lowkotex said:


> :facepalm::inout:


kind of off topic, but are you a chick??? :ugh: Low Kotex??


----------



## 70monte805

DJLATIN said:


> kind of off topic, but are you a chick??? :ugh: Low Kotex??


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A192726

9 G's. Only 80,000 miles on them but still Like NEW. Delivered to door by donkey. No tire kickers serious inquiries only. MAKEs YOU CAR GO SUPER FAST!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DJLATIN said:


> kind of off topic, but are you a chick??? :ugh: Low Kotex??


:roflmao:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

DJLATIN said:


> kind of off topic, but are you a chick??? :ugh: Low Kotex??


u prolly read it as LOCO TEX. and thought. :naughty:


----------



## rivman

STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> u prolly read it as LOCO TEX. and thought. :naughty:


nel, i read KOTEX first lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

A192726 said:


> View attachment 546743
> 9 G's. Only 80,000 miles on them but still Like NEW. Delivered to door by donkey. No tire kickers serious inquiries only. MAKEs YOU CAR GO SUPER FAST!


Thats it im fuckin pissed.. I jus ordered a set a those last week an paid *15k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:facepalm:*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON* 
nm575loc 15k?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 
86 monte carlos 
:rofl: 
:roflmao:
:twak:
:guns:
:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN

:rimshot: we're still waiting for pics of the '61 bubbletop


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> 
> *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON*
> nm575loc 15k??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 86 monte carlos
> :rofl:
> :roflmao:
> :twak:
> :guns:
> :burn:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

CoupeDTS said:


> You guys are all stupid. You're sitting here proving 5 all gold daytons from dayton costs $3,750 plus another $1,500 for engraving plus shipping would actually cost under $5,500 you're all stupid clowns that drive gbodys. Real riders roll used daytons from the 90s and pay $15,000 not a penny less, plus $200 shipping. Plus the price of new adapters cuz you don't drive a Lumina.
> 
> Y'all just can't afford to be ripped off at this level that's what's up!! Step your game up. This ain't no JD rip off, ain't no $1500 cheapo zenith ripoff, this is big time and big time riders get ripped off 10gs not a penny less


Simon!


Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!


----------



## chingon68mex

Lowkotex said:


> :facepalm::inout:





you gotta change you screenname brah,is for your own good. Here are some sugestions:

1.-tampaxhighx

2.-el jalisco2

3.-making money

4.-grensixfo4hatrs

5.-arribajuarez1

6.-pocasperolocas

7.-unadetamarindoprfvor

8.-measustaperomegusta

9.-douhaveacar.com

10.tshirtrider4eva



hope it helps brah.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Some of the best trolling on LIL I've seen in a long time, good job


----------



## .TODD

Man what type of shit.... I'm all about buying quality but damn for nothing no one take offence to this but I have a club member that bought a painted juiced 62 rag for 15 grand cash and you wanna sell wheels for that? Again I'm all for quality and not hatin cause coupe dts is a good dude helped me with all of shit but when you get to the point where rims cost as much as an impala it raises eye brows good luck with the sale


----------



## sixonebubble

ONE8SEVEN said:


> quick someone sell me their lumina


Think I found pics of the Lumina "Gold Rush" in question.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/710113/1993-chevrolet-lumina-passenger/page-2


----------



## DJLATIN

ttt let's get these bich's sold!


----------



## FirmeJoe

DJLATIN said:


> kind of off topic, but are you a chick??? :ugh: Low Kotex??


Bwahahahahahahahahahahahah dat nikka got a wide set vagina


----------



## lone star

Payment sent. Please pm me tracking #s thanks.


----------



## IMPALA863

Coupe'n It said:


> move out my way fagget


u suckin da dick first ******? i see u pushin hoe outta da way


----------



## ART LOKS

CoupeDTS said:


> You guys are all stupid. You're sitting here proving 5 all gold daytons from dayton costs $3,750 plus another $1,500 for engraving plus shipping would actually cost under $5,500 you're all stupid clowns that drive gbodys. Real riders roll used daytons from the 90s and pay $15,000 not a penny less, plus $200 shipping. Plus the price of new adapters cuz you don't drive a Lumina.
> 
> Y'all just can't afford to be ripped off at this level that's what's up!! Step your game up. This ain't no JD rip off, ain't no $1500 cheapo zenith ripoff, this is big time and big time riders get ripped off 10gs not a penny less


are you fuckin for realz bro??? you got to be jokin,,,,,,,where da fuck is ashton kutcher,cuase dis right here is on some punk'd shit.:rimshot:


----------



## donz67

Is this thread real??? Rick James was right:..."Cocaine is a hell of a drug"....:loco:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

BrownAzt3ka said:


> EY COMPA TENGO $15K *PESOS*...... :naughty:


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## rivman

lone star said:


> Payment sent. Please pm me tracking #s thanks.



MUFFAKA BEAT ME TO 'EM! 

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWK!!


----------



## BIG RED

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot: we're still waiting for pics of the '61 bubbletop


He can't post pics. It is so fucking crazy awesome your head would really blow up then lil Latin would not have a real daddy no mo'. 

Then momma's sancho will move in :nosad:


----------



## chrisdizzle

lone star said:


> Payment sent. Please pm me tracking #s thanks.


how did it take so long for these to sale?:dunno: Shit i was about to buy them just to flip them!


----------



## lone star

Sir, you havent sent me tracking yet. Please advise


----------



## CoupeDTS

lone star said:


> Sir, you havent sent me tracking yet. Please advise


yo you sellin? how much?


----------



## 925rider

BrownAzt3ka said:


> EY COMPA TENGO $15K *PESOS*...... :naughty:


sigue alta


----------



## JustPosting

CoupeDTS said:


> Nm575 is an area code in new mexico, your posts 2 years ago you were trying to buy a 61 impala or whatever, if you hit any shows I guarantee there's pics of your car on here already, but if you're gonna put down everyone on this site you better show some heat cuz there's pleeeeenty of high dollar cars on this site, some even posting in this topic, and the basement already has your attention making this topic possibly legendary so you better have something worth well over 50gs and pics or your gettin run off here as a clown


----------



## JustPosting

wonder if he went all out and did a lumina frame swap on his 61? :drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## Catalyzed

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

CoupeDTS said:


>


Bwuahahahaha looks like a 61 with a lumina conversion


----------



## MinieMe209

chingon68mex said:


> you gotta change you screenname brah,is for your own good. Here are some sugestions:
> 
> 1.-tampaxhighx
> 
> 2.-el jalisco2
> 
> 3.-making money
> 
> 4.-grensixfo4hatrs
> 
> 5.-arribajuarez1
> 
> 6.-pocasperolocas
> 
> 7.-unadetamarindoprfvor
> 
> 8.-measustaperomegusta
> 
> 9.-douhaveacar.com
> 
> 10.tshirtrider4eva
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps brah.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## fool2

JustPosting said:


> wonder if he went all out and did a lumina frame swap on his 61? :drama:


:roflmao:


----------



## david82

A192726 said:


> View attachment 546743
> 9 G's. Only 80,000 miles on them but still Like NEW. Delivered to door by donkey. No tire kickers serious inquiries only. MAKEs YOU CAR GO SUPER FAST!


Goin fast!! Pss i wanna hit 80" inches!! In the next car hop!!! Can these bad boi's do the job?!!


----------



## plague

Damn this is stayin on top


----------



## david82

plague said:


> Damn this is stayin on top


Funny post lmao!!! To funny


----------



## D13CHARRO

These r d kind of prices u get when people watch too much PAWNSTARS


----------



## DJLATIN

FRIDAY BUMP!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol...5 days n runnin nm575 still gettn clowned *BUMP!!*


----------



## sixonebubble

I should of kept my 2-29-1996 bolt on triple gold McLean's. They would of been worth at least $10K by now, they were the LEAP YEAR Edition!


----------



## nm575loc

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol...5 days n runnin nm575 still gettn clowned *BUMP!!*


 your the only joke foo roadster PURO DAYTON SO CHECK YOURSELF.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

nm575loc said:


> your the only joke foo roadster PURO DAYTON SO CHECK YOURSELF.


Post pic's bitch or GTFO!!!:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN

We'll never see that '61. It's a dream like his asking price.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Funny he's getting told to gtfo of his own topic...... :facepalm:



Don't run the re-tard off please... i need this topic to remind me of the scummbaggs still trying to "Lowride" by ripping others off...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lol....bump!


----------



## Big Papi

DJLATIN said:


> We'll never see that '61. It's a dream like his asking price.


Maybe he's trying to sell the D's to buy the 61


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

trade for a house?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ONE8SEVEN said:


> trade for a house?


Howwa bout a houseboat??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I wonder why the MODs have not moved this to off-topic?

:dunno:

I guess they do believe he's serious about his asking price.

there was a guy from Las Vegas who wanted $15,000 for a whole car and they immediately moved it to the off-topic.

:rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

sixonebubble said:


> I should of kept my 2-29-1996 bolt on triple gold McLean's. They would of been worth at least $10K by now, they were the LEAP YEAR Edition!


:facepalm:U know done fucked up! right? :facepalm:


----------



## lone star

Sir. I have sent you payment via paypal as your requested. You have not provided me tracking information. Please send me tracking info or i will contact paypal to resolve this matter legally. Thanks for your time


----------



## MinieMe209

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I wonder why the MODs have not moved this to off-topic?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> I guess they do believe he's serious about his asking price.
> 
> there was a guy from Las Vegas who wanted $15,000 for a whole car and they immediately moved it to the off-topic.
> 
> :rimshot:


The funny part's that that guy suppositely got those 15k for his gbody,

In this fucked up world someone might be stupide enough to pay the 15 for these rims!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Minieme209 said:


> The funny part's that that guy suppositely got those 15k for his gbody,
> 
> In this fucked up world someone might be stupide enough to pay the 15 for these rims!


I thought it was for a 61?


----------



## CoupeDTS

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Funny he's getting told to gtfo of his own topic...... :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't run the re-tard off please... i need this topic to remind me of the scummbaggs still trying to "Lowride" by ripping others off...


good point.

if they arent really for sale ill move it to offtopic


----------



## nm575loc

lone star said:


> Sir. I have sent you payment via paypal as your requested. You have not provided me tracking information. Please send me tracking info or i will contact paypal to resolve this matter legally. Thanks for your time


 you havent sent nada pm me your Paypal info


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BwaHHahaha... ***** said sir


----------



## rivman

:rofl: Fukkin Kenny!


----------



## lone star

nm575loc said:


> you havent sent nada pm me your Paypal info


Sir, im not going to play these games. You are taking food away from my children. I sent the money via paypal. 15k. Check again and please advise. Thanks


----------



## GORO613

I just spent time reading this whole thread Funny shit!


----------



## A192726

GORO613 said:


> I just spent time reading this whole thread Funny shit!


I read this post twice.


----------



## brn2ridelo

lone star said:


> Sir, im not going to play these games. You are taking food away from my children. I sent the money via paypal. 15k. Check again and please advise. Thanks


Dam!!!!....a day late and a dollar short


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> you havent sent nada pm me your Paypal info


 and You havent posted pics of you car :nicoderm:


----------



## SoCalLife

By far the best thread on LIL! :roflmao:


----------



## caprice on dz

:facepalm::loco:

What the fuck is with these low post lurkers that post crazy ass shit like this. $15,000, seriously, if they were solid gold they wouldn't be worth $15,000 in weight.
For $15,000 they better come with a hot ass asian to luv me long time.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ha trippin


----------



## Charger_on_22's

Ok, close this thread I'm buying these bad boys. I have the $15K plus the $200 for shipping. But I will be paying you $15K in penny roles. Just tell me where to send the armored car full of pennies to.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

French toast & bacon bump!!


----------



## 48221

pm me your number and paypal address


----------



## DJLATIN

:roflmao:


FirmeJoe said:


> and You havent posted pics of you car :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN

please don't put it in off topic. them fools have no $ and no cars. well at least esoteric :rimshot:


CoupeDTS said:


> good point.
> 
> if they arent really for sale ill move it to offtopic


----------



## nm575loc

All gold Daytons still for sale


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> All gold Daytons still for sale


Stfu and post your car puto put every one to shame


----------



## nm575loc

Maybe some day when im dead my cars are for my eyes only foo your lucky your even getting a peek of my collection. Now go hang yourself PUTO


----------



## westcoastlowrider

nm575loc said:


> Maybe some day when im dead my cars are for my eyes only foo your lucky your even getting a peek of my collection. Now go hang yourself PUTO


Bwuhahahahahaah


----------



## donz67

nm575loc said:


> Maybe some day when im dead my cars are for my eyes only foo your lucky your even getting a peek of my collection. Now go hang yourself PUTO


his car is for his imagination only.....:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> Maybe some day when im dead my cars are for my eyes only foo your lucky your even getting a peek of my collection. Now go hang yourself PUTO


Bwahahahahahahahahaha dis gots be teh dumbest shit posted..........well next to this fail of a thread:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN

someone tell that ****** hotwheels don't count. :rimshot:


----------



## david82

DJLATIN said:


> someone tell that ****** hotwheels don't count. :rimshot:


He said hotwheels lmao


----------



## fool2

nm575loc said:


> Maybe some day when im dead my cars are for my eyes only foo your lucky your even getting a peek of my collection. Now go hang yourself PUTO


:rofl:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Post Nominated for newsletter


----------



## dogbonekustoms

DJLATIN said:


> someone tell that ****** hotwheels don't count. :rimshot:











I bet this is the one he wants to buy if he cashes on the wheels thou


----------



## DJLATIN

:rimshot:


dogbonekustoms said:


> View attachment 548347
> 
> 
> I bet this is the one he wants to buy if he cashes on the wheels thou
> 
> View attachment 548348


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass chevy cept fer them ****** ass donk dick wheels & lift:facepalm:


----------



## 512Dogg

BOYLEHEIGHTS said:


> real G's roll chinas


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass chevy cept fer them ****** ass donk dick wheels & lift:facepalm:


Thats the first thing that pops, but then theres the seats, the speakers, the air filter...poor car's been butchered.
Anyway, sorry for the O/T post on this O/T thread.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass chevy cept fer them ****** ass donk dick wheels & lift:facepalm:


Is that a 502 area code?

If so that's Louisville, Kebtucky. That's how the dirty south rolls. 

:nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Is that a 502 area code?
> 
> If so that's Louisville, Kebtucky. That's how the dirty south rolls.
> 
> :nicoderm:


Yea i knw ed but jus thk its a dam shame an a waste of a badass ranfla


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

But then again what do any of us knw in here we dont own faded gold ingrvd dzzz worth 15K..lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DJLATIN said:


> someone tell that ****** hotwheels don't count. :rimshot:


:bowrofl:


----------



## el cuate-g

Too bad the set is from 1/23/97. Im looking for a set from 1/24/97 now those are worth $$$$. If any one has some LET ME KNOW asap paypal ready..


----------



## dogbonekustoms

^^^homie knows his shit. 
Daytrons only made two sets on that date, they were secrectly advertised on Trollrider on their 24karat Baller issue.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

el cuate-g said:


> Too bad the set is from 1/23/97. Im looking for a set from 1/24/97 now those are worth $$$$. If any one has some LET ME KNOW asap paypal ready..


bwahahhahahaahahaha


----------



## westcoastlowrider

We are not worthy of pics of his 61 :roflmao:


----------



## Majestic Nice

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> MAY I BE THE FIRST TO SAY...........GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE LOL


Seriously??????????????


Skim said:


> nicca said 15k lol


U know what, i want em.....



nm575loc said:


> Like I said foo they where built in 97 & homies do have $200k impalas show shit dont know where your from .. Like 1961 impala game killa foo


How much for u to bring em to DETROIT? I'll take em off your hands...fuck it... nobody else wanna get em off u....:nicoderm:


----------



## MinieMe209

I got word that Snoops coming down to look at my one of a kind gbody if he scoops it up I'll pick these up man hang on to them for me :thumbsup:!


----------



## JustCruisin

These wheels came off a certain famous show-winning Euro compact, with vanderslice paint job, from the deceased RO fam.. 
Own a piece of Lowriding History!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Epic thread.
I just hope it doesnt turn out that it was a joke.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

westcoastlowrider said:


> We are not worthy of pics of his 61 :roflmao:


aye not everyone can own the first lowrider owned by a real legend. 

his 61 is owned and built by some **** in a garage, not built by eazy-e, too $hort, e-4-0..so who cares:nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

JustCruisin said:


> These wheels came off a certain famous show-winning Euro compact, with vanderslice paint job, from the deceased RO fam..
> Own a piece of Lowriding History!



Casanova!!!!??? :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye not everyone can own the first lowrider owned by a real legend.
> 
> his 61 is owned and built by some **** in a garage, not built by eazy-e, too $hort, e-4-0..so who cares:nicoderm:


True shit, I heard e-40 did the alpine sound system set up


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

westcoastlowrider said:


> True shit, I heard e-40 did the alpine sound system set up


simone!! aye he's a wiring genius, real legend and founder of lifestyle car club :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN

you ought to buy the rims eh and put them on your chevette ese ey! they would go good with your green tres in a pack pinos car air fresheners. shauuuu!!!!


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simone!! aye he's a wiring genius, real legend and founder of lifestyle car club :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:twak:


nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


----------



## Curtis Fisher

First an G body for 100k now this shit 15k for rims :loco:


----------



## APACHERX3

CoupeDTS said:


> good point.
> 
> if they arent really for sale ill move it to offtopic


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! COUPE HOLD UP I WANNA SEE IF HE WANTS TO DO A LIL TRADE ACTION?????????????








ILL PAY TRANSPORT????????????????????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! COUPE HOLD UP I WANNA SEE IF HE WANTS TO DO A LIL TRADE ACTION?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILL PAY TRANSPORT????????????????????


that's a nice six-fo!

looks like an even trade right-there!!!

:rimshot:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> that's a nice six-TREY!
> 
> looks like an even trade right-there!!!
> 
> :rimshot:


FIXED..lol


----------



## StreetNShow

I thought he was fucking around when he said six-FO :dunno: maybe he wasnt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

_*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

StreetNShow said:


> I thought he was fucking around when he said six-FO :dunno: maybe he wasnt


I's got to stop trolling in off-topic. 

yes i was "trolling"

LOL


----------



## StreetNShow

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I's got to stop trolling in off-topic.
> 
> yes i was "trolling"
> 
> LOL


Lol


----------



## Skim

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I's got to stop trolling in *off-topic*.
> 
> yes i was "trolling"
> 
> LOL


Trollers gonna troll :biggrin:


----------



## shawntitan

5 star thread...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Skim said:


> Trollers gonna troll :biggrin:


:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

But on a serious note,

This thread ahould be properly moved to Off-Topic!!!!

:yes:


----------



## MinieMe209

Curtis Fisher said:


> First an G body for 100k now this shit 15k for rims :loco:


That G Body is worth every penny!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

How much with shipping and paypal?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

HAS THIS DUDE POSTED PICS OF HIS OUT OF THIS WORLD 61 yet???


----------



## FirmeJoe

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I's got to stop trolling in off-topic.
> 
> yes i was "trolling"
> 
> LOL


Regulars in off topic hope so :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN

no them fools don't got the lonche dineros for these babies. :nicoderm:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> But on a serious note,
> 
> This thread ahould be properly moved to Off-Topic!!!!
> 
> :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN

six FO'


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> FIXED..lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Curtis Fisher said:


> First an G body for 100k now this shit 15k for rims :loco:


Wanna see the 100k g-body.


----------



## SoCalLife

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wanna see the 100k g-body.


X2


----------



## DJLATIN

x3


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for the all gold 15k daynas :drama:


----------



## chingon68mex

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> FIXED..lol



sorry sr. but that red car is a six-fo, please if you dont know your impalas delete your account.

thanks. mm.


----------



## DJLATIN

:h5:


chingon68mex said:


> sorry sr. but that red car is a six-fo, please if you dont know your impalas delete your account.
> 
> thanks. mm.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

chingon68mex said:


> sorry sr. but that red car is a six-fo, please if you dont know your impalas delete your account.
> 
> thanks. mm.


Its a 63ssrag... plz delete your own


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Look again bato..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Its a 63ssrag... plz delete your own


:facepalm:


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look again bato..



Who's 64 is this?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look again bato..


I think we got you outnumbered RR that is a Six-FO! :nicoderm:

I should know that, I own a Six-FO as well 

:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MODs please move thread to OFF TOPIC!!!

:around:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look again bato..


Damn tight Fo rag


----------



## APACHERX3

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I think we got you outnumbered RR that is a Six-FO! :nicoderm:
> 
> I should know that, I own a Six-FO as well
> 
> :rimshot:


AZTLAN EXILE DOES UR 6-FO HAVE A 06" FRAME SWOP???????????:wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

APACHERX3 said:


> AZTLAN EXILE DOES UR 6-FO HAVE A 06" FRAME SWOP???????????:wow:


No. 

But my Six-FO Project Sure Does!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...fice-lady-red-its-resurrection-gold-mist.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I think we got you outnumbered RR that is a Six-FO! :nicoderm:
> 
> I should know that, I own a Six-FO as well
> 
> :rimshot:


What m i thinking it is a fo..lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Orale bato


----------



## blackcherry 84

These rims ain't sold yet??? :facepalm:

Bunch of broke mofo's in here

He should just trade for the red 6fo rag.....As long as dude pays for shipping and title transfer that is


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

blackcherry 84 said:


> These rims ain't sold yet??? :facepalm:
> 
> Bunch of broke mofo's in here
> 
> He should just trade for the red 6fo rag.....As long as dude pays for shipping and title transfer that is


X 6FO


----------



## garza04

SHIT I GET THEM IN THE STREET FOR $500 ALL DAY LONG :machinegun:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

garza04 said:


> SHIT I GET THEM IN THE STREET FOR $500 ALL DAY LONG :machinegun:


Not Deez Bad Boyz

:no:


----------



## APACHERX3

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No.
> 
> But my Six-FO Project Sure Does!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...fice-lady-red-its-resurrection-gold-mist.html


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## hittin back bumper

That shit cray!


----------



## exotic rider

I WAS GOING TO BUY THESE FOR MY NEW PAINT....
















BUT WHEN I SEEN THESE I JUST HAD TO HAVE THEM!
SO EVERYONE CAN LEAVE THIS BATO ALONE THEY ARE MINE NOW!
THE GREEN & GOLD GOES SO WELL WITH MY CAR! :fool2:
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 48221

Aztlan_Exile said:


> MODs please move thread to OFF TOPIC!!!


Why? This topic does not compromise the integrity of this forum. It's 95% scam artists anyway. 

Except for Lonestar and Freaky Tales.


----------



## lone star

There is a bunch of fuckery that goes on here. And people hoard secrets about generic parts like its the map to the crystal skulls or someshit.


----------



## DJLATIN

nice clean six fo3


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look again bato..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DJLATIN said:


> nice clean six fo3


:rofl:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Damn sold! just pm him


----------



## DJLATIN

LOL sold aka clowning forced him to lie that he sold them. :rimshot:


----------



## MEGAKRON

Minieme209 said:


> These are some clean rims I saw them in person at a show a while back! The homie forgot to tell you guys they're made out of 24k pure gold! The gold alone is worth over 900k so at 15k for the set is a steal! His loss your gain!


Pure gold wouldnt support the wieght of a car. 24k gold is softer than 10k gold because there's no metal added. Either way i want to smoke some of the weed this guy smokes,its gotta be da BOMB. I would pay 15k for a five pack of that kind smoke.


----------



## Erik64SS

Ar those 15 K rims coming with a happy end for free!!!


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## chevy85-94

i guess they come with the car to.lol


----------



## DJLATIN

i'm sure he can suck yo pipis if you want one on the house. :ugh:


Erik64SS said:


> Ar those 15 K rims coming with a happy end for free!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

MEGAKRON said:


> *Pure gold wouldnt support the wieght of a car*. 24k gold is softer than 10k gold because there's no metal added. Either way i want to smoke some of the weed this guy smokes,its gotta be da BOMB. I would pay 15k for a five pack of that kind smoke.


That's what makes these rims worth what they are! The only 24k rims in the world that can support a car w/ switches!


----------



## Erik64SS

chevy85-94 said:


> i guess they come with the car to.lol


That sucks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MinieMe209

Damn these rims still for sale?

I'll trade you for my Regal plus 17k Cash on top!


----------



## 509Rider

Damn I bought a set of 1996 all good Dayton's in 2001 for 1200 bucks. Shoulda flipped them for like 14,000


----------



## dogbonekustoms

exotic rider said:


> I WAS GOING TO BUY THESE FOR MY NEW PAINT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT WHEN I SEEN THESE I JUST HAD TO HAVE THEM!
> SO EVERYONE CAN LEAVE THIS BATO ALONE THEY ARE MINE NOW!
> THE GREEN & GOLD GOES SO WELL WITH MY CAR! :fool2:
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Gold hub n nipples look really good, great combo. Also love the A bodies , some of my favorite cars. Is it gettin juice too?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So who is the Big Baller who Bought these $15,000 Gold Daytonas?

:drama:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So who is the Big Baller who Bought these $15,000 Gold Daytonas?
> 
> :drama:


ME:roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Dusk til Dawn said:


> ME:roflmao:


:ugh:


----------



## WestsideRider

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac

I heard JD will be hosting a raffle for the wheels....


----------



## APACHERX3

Dusk til Dawn said:


> ME:roflmao:


:finger:


----------



## CoupeDTS

mac2lac said:


> I heard JD will be hosting a raffle for the wheels....


i heard JD bought em with money he got from people here


----------



## nm575loc

Still FOR SALE


----------



## Wicked Wayz

1) Go back to your very first post
2)LOOK at the bottom right of the 2nd picture you uploaded (where u can start to see the nipples and zoom in)
3) Explain to me and all layitlow members how these faded, RUSTY NIPPLED, Dz are worth 15k?


----------



## MinieMe209

Wicked Wayz said:


> 1) Go back to your very first post
> 2)LOOK at the bottom right of the 2nd picture you uploaded (where u can start to see the nipples and zoom in)
> 3) Explain to me and all layitlow members how these faded, RUSTY NIPPLED, Dz are worth 15k?



Those who knoe, just knoe. .


----------



## nm575loc

If none of you broke fools got scrill I'll just keep the best rims built by DAYTON & let u roll around your trash chinas & z's


----------



## MR.P

are the rims made out of gold??? 15k god damm.... :rofl: too many ballers is here :inout:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :ugh:


not really bro just said it for shits and grins.........:rofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

nm575loc said:


> If none of you broke fools got scrill I'll just keep the best rims built by DAYTON & let u roll around your trash chinas & z's


\

*WE UNDERSTAND YOUR ATTACHMENT TO YOUR VERY FIRST SET OF DAYTONS... BUT SERIOUSLY DO YOU REALLY THINK YOUR SHIT IS WORTH $15,000? 

GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS..... :facepalm:
*


----------



## rIdaho

Do they come with a bodyguard??? ...if so, how long does he guard them for? I know Lexani offered an entire year with a security guard.


----------



## rIdaho

Was the engraving done by Bob Ross?


----------



## rIdaho

Do you accept payments in Arab money?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lol


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> Still FOR SALE


no shit


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:drama:


----------



## MR.P

rIdaho said:


> Do they come with a bodyguard??? ...if so, how long does he guard them for? I know Lexani offered an entire year with a security guard.



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## UCE*EP

NO MAMES 15K:buttkick:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

damn it. I ran outta jokes.


----------



## low4ever

nm575loc said:


> If none of you broke fools got scrill I'll just keep the best rims built by DAYTON & let u roll around your trash chinas & z's


Yeah Y'all broke asses!!!

























:buttkick::nono:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

nm575loc said:


> If none of you broke fools got scrill I'll just keep the best rims built by DAYTON & let u roll around your trash chinas & z's


I can gold plate this whole set and be $$$$$ THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS CHEAPER MADE IN CAMPBELL


----------



## maximus63

$15,000 to get your shit pushed in :boink:
:sprint:


----------



## kinggabe6

rIdaho said:


> Was the engraving done by Bob Ross?


gott damnnnn thats some funny shitttt


----------



## FirmeJoe

Wire Wheel King said:


> I can gold plate this whole set and be $$$$$ THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS CHEAPER MADE IN CAMPBELL


But were these made in 97 :nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> I can gold plate this whole set and be $$$$$ THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS CHEAPER MADE IN CAMPBELL


Holy chitt thems are nice!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Bump for the deal of the year!


----------



## LURCH63

These wheels gold plated or made of gold? Wtf this dude smoking??


----------



## shawntitan

Excellent thread...


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## MinieMe209

*FRANCISCO* said:


> These wheels gold plated or made of gold? Wtf this dude smoking??


Made of gold, hand crafted by the pope. .


----------



## DIPN714

SOLD;;15K;;;WOW


----------



## Buick regal

Who's the sucker who paid the 15K????


----------



## 48221

Wire Wheel King said:


> I can gold plate this whole set and be $$$$$ THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS CHEAPER MADE IN CAMPBELL


Quit being a hater


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Buick regal said:


> Who's the BALLER who paid the 15K????


fixed!


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Homie be for real. Some people on here got money n some don't. But ain't nobody gonna spend what you're asking......EVER. You look like an idiot for not posting picks of "your car" and even more so for acting like you have the best set of wheels in the world and everybody else's is junk. Truth is your wrong. Good luck with sale....and with your departure from lil.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Wow ! These havent sold yet? I thought they would be gone in the first post. You guys are stupid for not jumping on such a good deal! .................................................. Oh ,never mind wrong thread.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


WHERE THEM THANGS AT?? IM READY!!






:rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## CokeZero

The reason he hasn't posted a pic of "his car" is because if he posts a pic he googled someone is gonna be like "nice try, thats my homies car" and direct the real owner to this thread.


----------



## rIdaho

...took piano lessons away from my daughter, told my lady she's gonna have to wait to get married some other time in life, and about to refinance our home. And no one in my life seems to understand my dream of owning these wheels.


----------



## rIdaho

With these u will never need to go to the Las Vegas Supershow... ...you will have your own Supershow wherever you park. Cool story.


----------



## JustPosting

when's the raffle? :drama:


----------



## k louie

Lol I see people still given this fool Shit


----------



## 196deuce

this must be a joke right


----------



## Robert =woody65=

jajaja:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84

cant believe they aint sold yet.....come on people break those piggy banks:drama:


----------



## BIG RED

blackcherry 84 said:


> cant believe they aint sold yet.....come on people break those piggy banks:drama:


I'd scoupe them up but shippin is a bitch. And double boxies forget about it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Shit I charge more for having to wait in line to ship boxs! $$


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

k louie said:


> Lol I see people still given this fool Shit


lol this thread needs some boots


----------



## shawntitan

Bump...


----------



## MI VIDA RIDER

This is the funniest shit I have ever read on l.I.l I think thoose wheels were on a 4 door cutlass


----------



## 1sick2kacr

MI VIDA RIDER said:


> This is the funniest shit I have ever read on l.I.l I think thoose wheels were on a 4 door cutlass


One with an 05 frame swap!


----------



## Firefly

BIG RED said:


> I'd scoupe them up but shippin is a bitch. And double boxies forget about it


And then standen in line, ink for my printer...

It's crazy.


----------



## tenndizzle

how much for just one spoke? shipped 37620


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

1sick2kacr said:


> One with an 05 frame swap!


There is no such thing as an 05 frame swap. :nono:

Only the 06 fits!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

tenndizzle said:


> how much for just one spoke? shipped 37620


LOL

:facepalm:


----------



## MR.P

Bump for the best deal on lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## down79

this clown still trying to sell:no:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

15k? :facepalm: :roflmao: I got $14,999.99


----------



## JustPosting

tenndizzle said:


> how much for just one spoke? shipped 37620


----------



## 48221

Aztlan_Exile said:


> There is no such thing as an 05 frame swap. :nono:
> 
> Only the 06 fits!


qft


----------



## Skim

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lol this thread needs some boots BOOBS


fixt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Pm me the address to where I can mail the Nigerian money order the prince of Nigeria is interested in buying these


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

hello, is item still available? i intersted in item. would be willing to ship international? due to my country regulations, only can send $25,000 USD. $15,000 for item you cash at your bank and keep $500 for your troubles. cashier check. you return item and remaining monies back to I in certified package. want to do business. thanks for time.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Skim said:


> fixt


nope this thread will be just like noah's mom's thread:roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

but tits help


----------



## nm575loc

What is best offer & no BS fools


----------



## nm575loc

????


----------



## nm575loc

$$$ best offers


----------



## caprice on dz

what do you seriously expect to get out of these, you have an old set of dayrons. you can get a brand new set for around 2 or 3000, the biggest issue is after this thread most people on here think you're just a scammer or severely whacked out of your mind.


----------



## MinieMe209

caprice on dz said:


> what do you seriously expect to get out of these, you have an old set of dayrons. you can get a brand new set for around 2 or 3000, the biggest issue is after this thread most people on here think you're just a scammer or severely whacked out of your mind.



Nah brah, I've done lotso bidnezz with this man!

Good seller always delivers top notch products!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

nm575loc said:


> $$$ best offers


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Minieme209 said:


> Nah brah, I've done lotso bidnezz with this man!
> 
> Good seller always delivers top notch products!


It's not the seller anymore, it's the sale of the year :inout:


----------



## fallstown2163

I just don't see how u expect to sell these Dana's with a unrealistic price....come on homie


----------



## dlimer279

I MITE GO $14,950.00 .........BUT NO WAY $15,000.00!.....................LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

$800 plus shipping


----------



## mysweet63

We should all pitch in like 20 bucks, get together and melt the gold, and make chains for everybody that pitched in hahaha....put me down for a gold tooth molding haha


----------



## Big Papi

Wire Wheel King said:


> I can gold plate this whole set and be $$$$$ THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS CHEAPER MADE IN CAMPBELL


It's official...I know where I'm getting a set of wires for my '85 Fleetwood coupe once its completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> WHERE THEM THANGS AT?? IM READY!!
> View attachment 562767
> :rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

nm575loc said:


> $$$ best offers


I've got $1,000 plus shipping right now. Up to $2500 depending on condition of plating since from the only 2 pics i see, they look like they could use a rebuild even though you listed as brand new never rolled on. Post up high quality pics of each wheel from different angles, front and back sides. If you're looking for more $$ than that, i'd say just mount some tires on them and roll them, but this is a real cash offer.


----------



## nm575loc

There not faded from one spot your probly seeing the reflection of the platinum or chrome engraving


----------



## caprice on dz

nm575loc said:


> View attachment 545444


If thats not fading then their dirty


----------



## westcoastlowrider

nm575loc said:


> There not faded from one spot your probly seeing the reflection of the platinum or chrome engraving


SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD thanks for the smooth transaction homie the prince of Nigeria should be very happy with these


----------



## 70monte805

:roflmao: damn they still haven't sold? :facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe

nm575loc said:


> There not faded from one spot your probly seeing the reflection of the platinum or chrome engraving


Ohh shit so dey gold and platinum teh price is starting to make sense. :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got $1,000 plus shipping right now. Up to $2500 depending on condition of plating since from the only 2 pics i see, they look like they could use a rebuild even though you listed as brand new never rolled on. Post up high quality pics of each wheel from different angles, front and back sides. If you're looking for more $$ than that, i'd say just mount some tires on them and roll them, but this is a real cash offer.


thats reasonable. Ive never seen even a set of $1000 daytons sell with just 3 shitty pictures. This is a ton of money and there better be high quality pics of every angle in the sun and under the lights or theres no sale. We already determined you could build a brand new set for around 5 grand. These according to the pictures are used so $2500-$3000 if they were new is about right. 



FirmeJoe said:


> Ohh shit so dey gold and platinum teh price is starting to make sense. :nicoderm:


gold chrome platinum titaniums 100karat type shit they gots all that shit main


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Pg 27.. an still


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Pg 27.. an still


For sale ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

nm575loc said:


> There not faded from one spot your probly seeing the reflection of the platinum or chrome engraving


Looks like green corrosion on he nipples an the gold looks like fade cheap china gold in those pics. I doubt anything on them is platinum. No more pics of them?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Oh i get it, them bitches are gold plated diamond dayton. Melted down diamonds covered in platinum then gold plated. the platinum hides the diamonds for protection. Wish i had the money for these.


----------



## MEGAKRON

The green corrosion is just high quality jade from china.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

WOULD YOU TAKE 14


----------



## 87cutty530

Lol @ this thread.. lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## JustPosting

Skim said:


> JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _lol this thread needs some _boots_ BOOBS_
> 
> 
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

:h5:


----------



## slo

MEGAKRON said:


> The green corrosion is just high quality jade from china.


lol


----------



## groupebks

I got 13,500


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

groupebks said:


> I got 13,500


Baller!

But I doubt he'll reduce that price that much.

:ugh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

JustPosting said:


> :h5:
> 
> :fool2:


:fool2:


----------



## south side locos

TA LOCO....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> :fool2:


Shes ready for the hott load


----------



## Backhand

MEGAKRON said:


> The green corrosion is just high quality jade from china.


Seems legit?


----------



## Backhand

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Damm i am ready for the hott load


:barf:


----------



## lilzuess

Im be the coolest lowrider man...im have 15000 rims on my 700 cutless...where you at homie, i can drive to you...even tho my car wont make it, but shit i got nice rims on it tho...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

mysweet63 said:


> We should all pitch in like 20 bucks, get together and melt the gold, and make chains for everybody that pitched in hahaha....put me down for a gold tooth molding haha


Hahah...i could actually use a couple gold teeth myself  im in.


----------



## Schidek

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> WOULD YOU TAKE 14


:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Backhand said:


> :barf:


:twak:


----------



## slangin cardboard

God this shit is still rolling lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## dogbonekustoms

slangin cardboard said:


> God this shit is still rolling lol


Like those 60s sci-fi movie titles, 
''The Thread That Wont Die''


----------



## mysweet63

dogbonekustoms said:


> Hahah...i could actually use a couple gold teeth myself  im in.


FLAVA FLAAAAAV!!!! haha


----------



## warning

Aztlan_Exile said:


> But on a serious note,
> 
> This thread ahould be properly moved to Off-Topic!!!!
> 
> :yes:


x2


----------



## AMB1800

damn he aint including shipping in that price  :nosad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

AMB1800 said:


> damn he aint including shipping in that price  :nosad:


got to pay for double boxing


----------



## raiderhater719

LOL


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> got to pay for double boxing


simon loco!!

aye bunch of broke fools on here..here's 17.5k need these wheels on my new ranfla


----------



## lunatic64

HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.


----------



## exotic rider

lunatic64 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.






:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lunatic64

exotic rider said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


LOL


----------



## dogbonekustoms

lunatic64 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.


The knock off is bad ass. Tight wheels, and i dont even like straight lace.
Anyway, if this thread was a guideline for price those would probably catch 25k


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

lunatic64 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.


If they are 14s they sold on Ebay for $1,300 plus shipping.


----------



## lone star

Those are some of the ugliest knock offs dayton ever made


----------



## Ragtop Ted

lone star said:


> Those are some of the ugliest knock offs dayton ever made


X2


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Looks like the wheels went up to 150k. Interest rates on loans are at an all time low. Should sellfast.


----------



## exotic rider

Ragtop Ted said:


> Looks like the wheels went up to 150k. Interest rates on loans are at an all time low. Should sellfast.


I THOUGHT IT WAS HIGHER? I HAVE 4 3 BEDROOM 2 BATH HOUSES THAT ARE FIXER UPPERS... TRADE ONE????:dunno: LMK?


----------



## Juiced only

lunatic64 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.


since you got homie hook-up on them,I'll pay you retail for them at the time they came out:x:


----------



## CustomMachines

lone star said:


> Those are some of the ugliest knock offs dayton ever made


x3


----------



## CustomMachines

exotic rider said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lunatic64

Aztlan_Exile said:


> If they are 14s they sold on Ebay for $1,300 plus shipping.


MAYBE FOR EACH RIM NOT A SET,REGULAR DAYTONS COST MORE THAN THAT,THIS ARE 13".I ALSO GOT A SET OF 14".ANYWAY NO LOWRIDER RIMS SHOULD COST MORE THAN 5K.NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## exotic rider

lunatic64 said:


> MAYBE FOR EACH RIM NOT A SET,REGULAR DAYTONS COST MORE THAN THAT,THIS ARE 13".I ALSO GOT A SET OF 14".ANYWAY NO LOWRIDER RIMS SHOULD COST MORE THAN 5K.NO MATTER WHAT.


HOW MUCH FOR THE 14'S?:dunno:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Pop Top Regal said:


> Shit, I just paypaled the 15k for them. A guy named JD said he will sent them asap.


 HAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Skim

lone star said:


> Those are some of the ugliest knock offs dayton ever made


straight out lol


----------



## lunatic64

exotic rider said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE 14'S?:dunno:


i'm not selling my rims,buy the one for $15000.real dayton


----------



## lunatic64

lone star said:


> Those are some of the ugliest knock offs dayton ever made


if you can't afford them is ok,buy china.this is collection edition,hard to get


----------



## exotic rider

lunatic64 said:


> i'm not selling my rims,buy the one for $15000.real dayton


THOSE ARE CLEAN! :thumbsup:I DON'T CARE FOR THE KO. BUT THEY'RE A COLLECTOR EDITIONS THEY'RE REAL NICE BRO. I'M LOOKING FOR SOME TRIPLE GOLD 14'S (no china's) D'Z ONLY...THANKS


----------



## Skim

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

*Skim*
*nm575loc*
:shocked:


----------



## 925rider

lunatic64 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.


I thought DAYTONS 25 YR editions are chinas


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

925rider said:


> I thought DAYTONS 25 YR editions are chinas


Yeah..they chinese


----------



## hardcore76caprice

:rofl:


groupebks said:


> I got 13,500


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

lunatic64 said:


> if you can't afford them is ok,buy china.this is collection edition,hard to get


I dunno why none likes the KO. I think the lowrider guy looks kool in there.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon loco!!
> 
> aye bunch of broke fools on here..here's 17.5k need these wheels on my new ranfla


my offer still stands?? :dunno: need these on my 58 on og 520's not that reproduction bootleg shit that came out


----------



## lone star

lunatic64 said:


> if you can't afford them is ok,buy china.this is collection edition,hard to get


Ive had some before.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Just dropped the price to 150K :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTTY

lilzuess said:


> Im be the coolest lowrider man...im have 15000 rims on my 700 cutless...where you at homie, i can drive to you...even tho my car wont make it, but shit i got nice rims on it tho...


Huh, homie should try a donk forum. They good at that $10,000 rim on a $500 hooptie shit!


----------



## Nasty

still got thes wheels????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Nasty said:


> still got thes wheels????


They will Never Sale!

Just as this thread will Never Die!

....


----------



## EZUP62

so, what happen to the 61?


----------



## Emailad4me773

WOOOOOOOOW!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Fair price. Tell Frank Lopez I'll make a couple moves, a mil here, a mil there, you got it.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Any of the powerball winners into d'z?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Smart to sell here on layitlow... ebay fees would be a bitch .


----------



## shawntitan

Bump for a classic thread...


----------



## exotic rider

Ragtop Ted said:


> Smart to sell here on layitlow... ebay fees would be a bitch .


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Surely there is an error here... 15k? Do the wheels come with a car included?


1.5 Million....or 15k...i offer 150.00


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Keeps pumpin the price, makes you wonder if he was ever serious


----------



## warning

ttt for the the only set of rims that will properly complement that 06 frame swap and stonegrip steering wheel


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

warning said:


> ttt for the the only set of rims that will properly complement that 06 frame swap and stonegrip steering wheel


Damn i just dont get it....if he would do free shipping id buy it


----------



## warning

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Damn i just dont get it....if he would do free shipping id buy it


x2


----------



## MUFASA

Cheap fux, wanting free shipping :uh:


----------



## CCC925

lunatic64 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.


I'm saving mine for my son almost ready to drive ,so if he fucks them up who cares .


----------



## 97775

lunatic64 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR MY 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.


 you got the whole set? How much seriously


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

MUFASA said:


> Cheap fux, wanting free shipping :uh:


Hey id pay the difference to get them over nighted....and insured


----------



## nm575loc

All gold Daytons 13x7


----------



## nm575loc

Still for sale


----------



## Ragtop Ted

How much for shipping by armored truck to 90210 ?


----------



## Lil Razo

Damn this thread is crazy just wasted two hours of my life reading this bullshit alot of haters in here them wheel got some sentimental value to the homie get yo paper cuz 
Do they have sentimental value to you?


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## 13OZKAR

Ragtop Ted said:


> How much for shipping by armored truck to 90210 ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

nm575loc said:


> Still for sale


Still haven't posted clear pics of your crusty used wheels or car you claim.....


----------



## CoupeDTS

:drama:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Still haven't posted clear pics of your crusty used wheels or car you claim.....


:x:


----------



## CCC925

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 584599


Lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms

CCC925 said:


> I'm saving mine for my son almost ready to drive ,so if he fucks them up who cares .


Damn it you guys really hate on those spinners! Send them to me i i'll be happy to fuck'em up.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I'll take them pending the results of Mega Millions on Christmas night.


----------



## Skim

nm575loc said:


> Still for sale


not suprised lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ragtop Ted said:


> I'll take them pending the results of Mega Millions on Christmas night.


waste of money, buy new


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Is there a discount for the day after christmas?? :h5:


----------



## exotic rider

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Is there a discount for the day after christmas?? :h5:


:roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Is there a discount for the day after christmas?? :h5:


There is! $150 now!


----------



## KAKALAK

:run:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Ragtop Ted said:


> There is! $150 now!


:fool2:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Even a $150 price tag ain't bringin people into this topic :wow:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

CoupeDTS said:


> Even a $150 price tag ain't bringin people into this topic :wow:


:werd:


----------



## jrod6676

I got a gold plated knock offs for 5k 
Then I woke up


----------



## MinieMe209

150 dollars?

Too cheap :inout:. .


----------



## Lil Razo

Billy Mayes could get em sold for that price


----------



## DJLATIN

i'll take them, pm me your # so that we can make arrangements.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Shoot me your PayPal info so I can get you the money


----------



## manu samoa

30 odd pages of troll


----------



## CoupeDTS

Starting with the 1st post


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

You mean ive been saving up this whole time for nada?


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Shoot me your PayPal info so I can get you the money


:shocked:


----------



## DJLATIN

i was just playing to buy them dawg but if anyone wants his number i'll pass it on for $100.00 so that you can talk directly to this modern day hustla'


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

pm me your number, i will buy these


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

ONE8SEVEN said:


> pm me your number, i will buy these


:shocked:


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

Haha u a fool


----------



## CoupeDTS

ONE8SEVEN said:


> pm me your number, i will buy these


15 thousand in canadian is pocket change right


----------



## exotic rider

IF I BUY THESE THEY'LL GO WITH MY SOLID GOLD SHIRT I BOUGHT FOR $23,000.00..... :thumbsup:
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhrV742nEI25wRUBaX
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 817.TX.

:roflmao: @ Title change!! :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby doo

*expensive rims*



nm575loc said:


> 4 all gold Daytona 88 spokes & 1 72 spoke built in 1/23/1997 been stored has engraving on dish & hub show rims never rolled $15k no less.. REAL WINNERS ROLL DAYTON.


It costs Dayton 2000 dollars for an ounce of gold. that is to ship to someone who does gold plating because they dont do it. The guy I spoke to is named Gary at Dayton.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

CoupeDTS said:


> 15 thousand in canadian is pocket change right


spend that at the bar :nicoderm:


----------



## mylow81

This is to funny I went thru the whole thing n never seen a pic a the lammers car.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Still for sale ?


----------



## DIPN714

pm me a pic


----------



## IMPALA863

:facepalm:


----------



## nm575loc

Have any of you broke jokes hit the lottery or you fools dont have even enough for a ticket. . Price whent up to $25k because life is beautifiul in NEW MEXICO 575... PM YOUR # OR JUST PUT OUT IN THE OPEN IF YOUR NOT SCARED AND TO ALL YOU REAL Gs HAVE A GOOD DAY.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

nm575loc said:


> Have any of you broke jokes hit the lottery or you fools dont have even enough for a ticket. . Price whent up to $25k because life is beautifiul in NEW MEXICO 575... PM YOUR # OR JUST PUT OUT IN THE OPEN IF YOUR NOT SCARED AND TO ALL YOU REAL Gs HAVE A GOOD DAY.


:werd::loco:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

nm575loc said:


> Have any of you broke jokes hit the lottery or you fools dont have even enough for a ticket. . Price whent up to $25k because life is beautifiul in NEW MEXICO 575... PM YOUR # OR JUST PUT OUT IN THE OPEN IF YOUR NOT SCARED AND TO ALL YOU REAL Gs HAVE A GOOD DAY.


Decent deal......




For $2,500


If they cleaned up since those pics.


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Close up of the first pic. Theres no cleaning that nip up Green mold all over them too


----------



## Joesabrinam

I can buy a raggy almost for that price


----------



## Pichardo

Ur never gunna sell these ese mite as well give up, I got money an I still wuldnt pay that for them theyr nice dont get me wrong but 15 racks to 25 racks I want wat ur smokin on only if its bud tho


----------

